# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Shoqeria. Freundschaft.

## gloreta

[*Freundschaft ist ein großes Wort; wie kann man das erklären ?
Ein Gefühl, so wunderbar, durch niemand zu zerstören.
Mit F am Anfang steht für mich das füreinander Streben.
Das R heißt, jederzeit Respekt dem anderen zu geben.
Und E das steht für Ehrlichkeit; hat einen großen Wert.
Soll U wie unbedingt bestehen, weil es den Menschen ehrt.
Fast mittendrin im großen Wort hat man das N geschrieben.
Es sollte immer dafür stehen, sich niemals zu belügen.
Ein D so groß wie Dankbarkeit muss eine Rolle spielen.
Auch S wie Schutz und Sicherheit soll ein jeder fühlen.
Das C das heißt charakterstark; ist`s auch nicht immer leicht.
Ist man mit H wie Herz dabei, dann hat man was erreicht.
Das A, das fast am Ende steht, will ich für Achtung setzten.
Und F, wie fair und recht zu sein; den anderen zu schätzen.
T wie Treue, nun am Schluss und das Gefühl auch geben:
Heißt Freundschaft, Glück und Zuversicht für ein ganzes Leben.*

----------


## gloreta

*Freundschaften kann man nicht mit Geld aufwiegen,
Freunde müssen nahe am Herzen liegen,
durch Freunde lernt man alles Böse zu besiegen,
und doch gibt es im Freundeskreise oft Intrigen.

Mit Freunden muß man alles teilen,
durch Freunde können seelische Wunden heilen.
Für einen wahren Freund gehe ich 1000ende Meilen.
Darum schreibe ich hier diese Zeilen

Durch Freunde ist man nie allein
ich weiß, es wird immer jemand bei mir sein.
In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten denk ich an Euch ungemein
und wünsche mir für meine Freunde immer Sonnenschein.*

----------


## gloreta

*Im Glück erfährst du nicht,
wer´s ehrlich mit dir meint,
nur wer im Unglück zu dir hält,
der ist dein wahrer Freund*

----------


## gloreta

*" Ein Freund "

Ich schließe eine Freundschaft nicht leicht,
aber wenn, bin ich immer da, aber ob das reicht ?
Einen Freund zu haben bedeutet für mich,
jemanden zu haben, der denkt und fühlt wie ich.
Ein Freund ist jemand, der mit mir immer reden kann
und nicht nur wenn es passt, dann und wann.

Für einen Freund gebe ich mich gerne selber auf
und dafür nehme ich oft auch Ärger in Kauf.
Ein Freund ist jemand, dem vertraue ich bedingungslos
und er mir, ich hoffe das ist nicht hoffnungslos.
Einen Freund versteh ich ohne viele Worte,
davon gibt´s nicht viele, von dieser Sorte.
Ein Freund braucht bei mir niemals zu hoffen,
mein Herz, meine Tür ist immer für ihn offen.
Einem Freund mache ich stundenlang ***,
ohne zu erwarten, dass er für mich das gleiche tut.
Ein Freund kann von mir alles verlangen,
ich gebe es ihm ohne lange zu bangen.
Und wenn es mir dann mal schlecht ergeht,
schön, wenn er einfach nur seinen Arm um mich legt.
Und egal wohin mich meine Wege lenken,
an meinen Freund werde ich immer denken.
Und heute will ich meinen Freund mal sagen,
es ist sehr sehr schön ihn zu haben.*

----------


## gloreta

*Freundschaft


Wir gehen zusammen
wir kämpfen zu zweit.
Ob Sturm oder Regen
wir stehen bereit.

Wir lachen und hoffen
wir singen zu dritt.
Ob Schatten ob Sonne
das wird ein Ritt

Wir hissen die Segel,
und fahren zu viert.
Sprechen uns *** zu,
dass keiner verliert.

Wir heißen euch hoffen,
wie viel wir auch sind.
Weil wir, so nennt man es:
Freunde sind.*

----------


## gloreta

*Freunde


Kostbar sind sie, diese Perlen
helfen dir durch schwere Zeit.
Stehen hilfreich dir zur Seite,
spenden Kraft und kein Mitleid.
Manchmal sind sie kaum zu sehen,
halten leise sich zurück.
Wenn der Speer dann auf dein Herz zielt, 
sind sie da im Augenblick.
Sie sind immer in der Nähe,
tief in deinem Herzen drin.
Sind ganz eng mit dir verbunden
gucken nicht auf den Gewinn.
Brauchen manchmal selber Kraft
und sie wissen mit Gewissheit.
Das sie auf dich zählen können,
ist der Weg auch noch so weit.*

----------


## gloreta

*Eine wie Du


Eine, die mir zuhört, ohne Vorurteile,
eine, die mit mir redet,
egal worüber auch immer,
eine,die mir hilft 
ohne zu fragen
warum und weshalb,
eine, die mich
und meine Entscheidungen akzeptiert,
eine, die immer für mich da ist,
und mich versteht-
so eine bist Du!
Und ich bin froh,
daß Du mein beste Freundin bist!*

----------


## martini1984

> *Im Glück erfährst du nicht,
> wer´s ehrlich mit dir meint,
> nur wer im Unglück zu dir hält,
> der ist dein wahrer Freund*


Das ist WAHR.
Gratuliere gloreta,du gibst aber echt viel mühe.
Respekt.

----------


## gloreta

*Freundschaft


Freundschaft heißt geben,
aber auch nehmen 
Verbundenheit in Freud und Leid 

Freundschaft gibt Hoffnung
Und schenkt auch Glück 
Ist Beistand in Zeiten der Einsamkeit 

Freundschaft muss wachsen,
man muss sie pflegen 
durch Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit 

Freundschaft heißt lieben
Und geliebt zu werden 
Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit

Freundschaft erfordert
Verständnis für den anderen 
Trotz seiner Schwächen und Fehlbarkeit

Freundschaft lebt nicht vom Nutzen, 
sondern von Gehfühlen  
Von gleichen Gedanken zu gleicher Zeit

Freundschaft muss hören,
Freundschaft muss sehen 
Des anderen Freude, Erwartung und Leid

Sich dem andern zu öffnen, mit ihm zu reden, 
bereit sein ihm einfach nur zuzuhören.
Für den anderen zu hoffen, mit ihm zu leben.

Ihm auf ewig Loyalität zu schwören
Dem andern auch dann etwas zu gönnen,
wenn man selbst es dadurch verliert.
Ihn so wie er ist lieben zu können,
einfach nur weil er dein Herz berührt

Freundschaft entsteht in der Zeiten der Freude,
bewährt sich in Zeiten der Einsamkeit,
und ist es wahre und tiefe Freundschaft
so wird sie gestärkt 
in Zeiten des Leids!!!*

----------


## gloreta

*Freundin


Eine Freundin,
die immer zu mir hält,
der ich bedingungslos
vertrauen kann!
Eine Freundin,
die meine Gefühle versteht,
die mit mir lachen
und weinen kann!

Eine Freundin,
die durch dick
und dünn mit mir geht,
die mich so nimmt wie ich bin!
So eine Freundin ist wundervoll!
Und genau so eine Freundin
bist du für mich!*

----------


## Izadora

Danke Freunde

Danke, dass ihr da seid,
wenn ich euch brauche.

Danke, dass ihr mich haltet,
wenn ich strauchle.

Danke, dass ihr mich auffangt,
wenn ich falle.

Danke, dass ihr mich umarmt,
wenn ich weine.

Danke, dass ihr mit mir lacht,
wenn ich mich freue.

Danke, dass ihr mit mir tanzt,
wenn ich feiere.

Danke, dass ihr mir mehr gebt,
als ich je zu hoffen gewagt hätte.

Danke, Freunde!
Kurz gesagt

Ein langes Gedicht
Das braucht es nicht
Alles was ich sage
Keine Frage
Ich liebe dich

----------


## gloreta

*Wahre Freundschaft 

Wahre Freundschaft ist ein Band
Das zwei Dinge zusammen hält
Wahre Freundschaft nimmt deine Hand
Ist nicht interessiert an Ruhm und Geld
Wahre Freundschaft gibt es selten
Kannst sie nicht auf der Straße finden
Wahre Freundschaft macht dich geltend
Sie wird bis zum Schluss nicht schwinden*

----------


## Linda5

*Unsere Freundschaft*

*
Es gab Zeiten-
da waren wir ein Team.
Es gab Monate-
in denen wir uns blind vertrauten.
Es gab Wochen-
ohne Streit, Missverständnisse und Hass.
Es gab Tage-
an denen wir nur lachten.
Es gab Stunden-
in denen wir schwiegen.
Es gab Minuten-
da verstanden wir uns ohne Worte.
Es gab Momente-
die ich nie vergessen werde.
Es waren Sekunden-
des vollkommen Glücks!
Kannst du dich noch an alles erinnern?
Aber wo sind die Zeiten, Monate, Wochen, Tage, Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden hin?
Was ist nur mit uns passiert?
Keine Liebe und kein Vertraun?
Erinner dich an das,
was wir erlebt haben!
erinner dich an das,
was wir gefühlt haben!
Und komm zurück,
denn das wär mein Glück!!!
Du fehlst mir so*

----------


## gloreta

*Freundschaft ist... 

Trostspender in tiefster Trauer
Freundschaft ist ein Bund der Dauer
Schenkt dir Lachen zu jeder Zeit
Freundschaft ist Glückseligkeit
Wie du bist duldet sie dich
Freundschaft ist sehr vorsorglich
Steht dir zur Seite mit Rat und Tat
Freundschaft ist eine Einzigart*

----------


## martini1984

Freunde sind immer wichtig
Doch nicht immer aufrichtig

Ich schreib nicht ein langes Gedicht
Nur die drei Worte.....Vergiss mich nicht!

Freundschaften fangen mit Begegnungen an
Und man ahnt es nicht,
Dass derjenige einer der wichtigsten Menschen
im Leben werden kann.

Leider es ist zu spät??????????????

----------


## Linda5

*Wenn es einen Menschen gibt

... der dich nimmt wie du bist,
und immer nett zu dir ist,
den kein anderes Denken stört und auch gerne deine Meinung hört,
der dich achtet und versteht und alle Wege mit dir geht,
der ohne Lügen oder List stets aufrichtig und ehrlich zu Dir ist,
der das Gute in dir baut und dir grenzenlos vertraut,
der mit seinem Kummer zu dir eilt und deine Sorgen mit dir teilt,
bist du mal traurig oder verstimmt,
der dich dann auch in seine Arme nimmt,
der sich aufs Wiedersehen  freut und dich zu lieben nie bereut,
der ist ein wahrer Freund für dich, darum lasse auch ihn nie im Stich*

----------


## gloreta

*Ohne Lügen 


Ohne dich je anzulügen
Sagt ein Freund was Sache ist
Würde dich niemals betrügen
Nie aushegen eine List
Treue steht bei Freundschaft oben
Ein Gefühl tief in dir drin
Ein Mensch wird dich mit Eifer loben
Kommt ihm Freundschaft in den Sinn*

----------


## gloreta

*Vorsicht im Alltag 


Traue nicht jedem dem du begegnest
Es könnte ein Blender sein
Wofür hat man Freundschaft im Leben
Sie schließt Vertrauen mit ein
Nicht jeder ist dir gut gesonnen
Drum gehe stets mit Vorsicht umher
Gib Acht auf den rechten Weg
Trau deinen Freunden umso mehr*

----------


## Izadora

Der Freund, der mir den Spiegel zeigt,
den kleinsten Flecken nicht verschweigt,
mich freundlich wartn, mich herzlich schillt,
wenn ich nicht meine Pflicht erfüllt:
Der ist mein Freund, so wenig er's scheint.

----------


## Linda5

*Was ist Freundschaft ?


Sie ist etwas unnahbares, etwas,
was es sehr selten gibt und daher auch sehr
kostbar ist.
Sie ist kein Zeigen von Liebe und Sex und sie ist keine Zärtlichkeit,
zumindest nicht in diesem Sinn.
Sie ist unzerstörbar und hält allen Anfechtungen der Welt stand.
Sie verpflichtet und fordert.
Sie setzt Verständnis,
das auf Vertrauen baut voraus und verlangt volle Aufopferung.
Ein echter Freund zu sein ist schwerer als echt zu lieben.
Liebe macht glücklich und schaltet in gewisser Weise den Verstand aus.
Sie macht blind.
Freundschaft beruht auf den Verstand,
sie macht sehend und sie tut oft sehr, sehr weh.
Ein echter Freund belügt den anderen nie aus Freundschaft.
Nur die Wahrheit kommt von der Freundschaft.
Wenn man dieses kostbare und rare Geschenk besitzt,
wenn sie echt und unverfälscht ist, sollte man nicht damit spielen.
Sie ist zerbrechlicher als zartes Porzellan und kann aus den Händen
fließen wie Wasser.
Verlorene Freundschaft findet man nie wieder und zerbrochene
lässt sich niemals wieder leimen.
Es bleibt immer eine Narbe zurück, die das zu verhindern weiß.*

----------

